# Introducing digital library initiative in Africa



## safari_chaser (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi All,

I just wanted to take an opportunity to introduce a new project making use of *BSD in an international development context. The Tanzanian Digital Library Initiative makes use of FreeBSD in building digital libraries for use in resource-limited settings. We use mainly FreeBSD and DragonflyBSD for networking, data storage/management and workstation applications.

We would be very interested in hearing from any others that might using *BSD in similar contexts.

The reason we make use of *BSD are myriad. Perhaps the number one reason is the availability and quality of the documentation followed by robust filesystems (ZFS and HAMMER), the ports collection and the outstanding reliability. 

The *BSD communities have been tremendously supportive and helpful since day one, and we are extremely grateful to each and every one of you that have offered suggestions, comments and feedback on approaching various technical issues. 

We have a website that is a work in progress www.tandli.com and welcome input and suggestions on various aspects of the project.


----------

